# parts for better gas mileage



## mdw4950 (Oct 30, 2008)

im thinking of picking up an 05 or 06 gto but the gas mileage is pretty much whats keeping me iffy about it. i had an 01 cadillac seville sts which only got 17/26 so im used to hitting the ags station a lot, but thats still a step up from the 16/21 on the gto's. the gto also has about 100 more horsepower behind it with the already worse mileage. my question is theres plenty of parts that say they can add gas mileage, exhasut, cold air intake, tornado savers, ect but will adding a few parts like these be enough to get the mileage closer to the 17/26 i was used to driving?


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

actually if you drive sensably you can get close to 19.5...


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard…:cheers If mileage is a concern don’t purchase a GTO. Sure you will get halfway decent MPG if you drive like an old lady, but what's the friggen point? I average 9 BTW…


----------



## mdw4950 (Oct 30, 2008)

mileage isnt a heavy concern, i only averaged about 15-16 in my seville, but i was mostly wondering if any of the performance parts actually will result in a little bit better mileage. no point is driving sensibly 100% of the time to get 19 though. id rather drive sensibly with a matrix and hit up 30 mpg if that were the case.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You won't get noticeable improvements, maybe a few mpg or so. If this is an issue, then this car isn't for you.

Beware the gimmicks you see on T.V.


----------



## Ridyn (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't buy a V-8 If you are worried about gas millage.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

*" I average 9 BTW…"*

-Theres a good man! :cheers


Welcome to the forum. I've never really seen and exhaust that increases gas mileage, maybe the CAI... but either way you are not going to see any better than the Cadillac. Make sure your ready for this before making the commitment. Goodluck.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
Its a gas guzzler the more parts you put on the more gas.
Good luck.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The GTO's fuel economy issues come mostly from it's weight. My 6.0 Vettes both get over 30 highway at 70-75 mph. My GTO with the same type of driving got 24-25. 

Around town I got 17-19 with the GTO and 21-24 with the 6.0 Vettes. 

Any part that boosts power without the need to increase fuel flow will increase efficiency. A CAI reduces pumping loses in the engine so it will boost fuel economy as long as you stay off the gas pedal. Same with an exhaust. 

The big problem will be return on investment. A CAI will set you back around $300. You might boost fuel economy by a half MPG. Using 20 versus 20.5 mpg for comparison sake, over a 1000 miles you would save about 1.3 gallons. Again for comparison sake lets use 3.00 per gallon for our fuel price. you would save about $4 per 1000 miles and it would take you about 80,000 miles to break even with the CAI. Also if you put your foot into it a bit your mileage might actually drop. When the computer senses more air it adds more fuel to make more power. 

The exhaust system is even worse as far as return on investment and would take in the neighborhood of 150,000 miles to get a pay back.


----------



## GTO=Beast (Oct 26, 2008)

It all depends on how drive it, I drove mine with just a cold air intake installed and checked the DIC after driving at 50 mph pretty much the whole drive it said I was getting 35.1 mpg. But thats highway mileage, city can be close to 20. So I would say definitely a CAI and you can also get your car tuned to get better gas mileage if you wish.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm confused now. In some threads we are discussing the incredible gas mileage capability of the GTO...People say that cruising on the interstate often yeilds over 28mpg....now we are saying that the same LS2 averages 9????


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

WanaGTO said:


> I'm confused now. In some threads we are discussing the incredible gas mileage capability of the GTO...People say that cruising on the interstate often yeilds over 28mpg....now we are saying that the same LS2 averages 9????


I got 28.6 mpg returning from the GTOAA Convention. This was the first long trip after my CAI was installed. This was with a full trunk and a passenger. I had gotten 27 mpg a few times before the CAI. I will get 25-26 on bypass every time. I will reset my OBC when I jump on the bypass set the cruise at 65-70mpg and let off the gas. I let it register straight bypass driving until I reach my destination. If I have to pass, I don't get on it, or floor it when I want to calculate performance. 

City driving... 17-19 mpg. I have done the math manually and every time I did it always equated. No two engines are the same, break in on that engine will play a part on how it performs. If the motor was abused before the rings, seals etc set you may not experience optimum performance. Guys with used cars, you may not know how that car was treated from new. Repeated quick starts, will drive your mpg down. Giving into temptation and gunning it here or there, you'll see the results in diminished mpg's.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I echo what GTO Judge has stated. I have never gotten 28, but going and coming to Denver I averaged 26 MPG. Usually, my average reading around town and highway driving is right at 21.5 MPG. To me this the best FUN per Gallon on the planet.


----------

